# Elective Subject Advanced Java/.NET Framework/Artificial Intelligence



## fz8975 (Sep 24, 2012)

I have to select elective subjects for next sem (6th Btech(it))
I am good at programmming, I am looking forward to AJAVA but I want to know your views.
What are the pros/cons of both?
help

*Advance Java Syllabus*
1.JFC and Java Networking
2.  Overview of J2EE   
3.  JDBC SQL Programming 
4.  Web programming 
5.  Enterprise application development 
6.  XML processing using Java  
7.  JNDI, RMI and Java Mail API   
8.  Web Services  
9.  Java Security    
10.  J2EE design pattern and framework  
12.  Related J2EE technologies 
.NET Framework Syllabus
*Introduction to .NET  Framework *
C# - The Basics, Console Applications in C#
C#.NET 
ADO.NET 
Windows Forms and Controls in detail 
Visual Inheritance in C#.NET 
Mastering Windows Forms 
ASP.NET 
Themes and Master Pages 
Managing State 
Creating and Consuming Web Services 
Advanced in .NET *
Artifical Intelligence*
Not considering it .


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 24, 2012)

If you are interested in Java, then choose Java, What is stopping you?


----------



## fz8975 (Sep 24, 2012)

I've learned Core Java,C,C++ till now.
If I choose .net and then do AJAVA myself will I able to do it ??
Vice versa ?


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 24, 2012)

Better take JAVA now, and learn .NET by yourself. It pretty easy compared to Java.


----------



## fz8975 (Sep 24, 2012)

ok...going for JAVA
thanks furious_gamer


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 24, 2012)

I took AI in my final semester elective 

If you like Java more choose Adv. Java, otherwise go for C#.

But, let me tell you Java and C# are almost identical. So better learn Adv. Java now, as others said, you can learn C# yourself if you know Java.


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 24, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> I took AI in my final semester elective



I conveniently skipped AI, as i knew i was good at Java, so i chose Adv.Java.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 24, 2012)

Yeah. That's upto you 

I loved the Algo's, and what could be better way to learn much advanced algo's other than AI


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 24, 2012)

^^ Suffering now, when it comes to write some complex algo for critical tasks. But somehow managed it and succeed so far.


----------



## fz8975 (Sep 24, 2012)

I liked DAA Design and Analysis of Algorithms in this SEM. 
Should I consider AI ?
one my teacher told its too theoretical...is it so ??
what will be teached in AI (in my college ) ?
syllabus
1.  Introduction to AI 
2.  Problems, Problems Space and Search, Heuristic Techniques
3.  Logic in Artificial Intelligence 
4.  PROLOG as a programming language 
5.  Knowledge Representation Issues 
6.  Representing Knowledge using Rules 
7.  Symbolic Reasoning Under Uncertainty 
8.  Statistical Reasoning 
9.  Weak Slot-And-Filler Structure 
10.  Game Playing and Planning 
11.  NLP 
12.  Connectionist Models 
13.  Expert Systems


*What Concepts will I learn?*


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 24, 2012)

Yes it's a theory based subject, full of diff. AI algos


----------

